# Rochester Mug



## otto (Oct 21, 2019)

What a suprise find when this came out of the mud. Other than a few cracks and a chipped lip not a bad find. Cobalt slip really held up.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 21, 2019)

COOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shotdwn (Oct 21, 2019)

That's a nice find even with the damage and you can't go wrong with the price being free.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow, that's a beauty!  Damage or no damage, that's a great find.  Probably very rare as well.  Don't often see advertising items made in that saltglaze style with the blue decoration.  Any idea of its age?


----------



## otto (Oct 24, 2019)

Mug was made by White's Pottery of Utica NY between 1890-1907 . One is for sale online at Doc's Crocks for $125. Mine has the #20 on  the base same as the one for sale. All info  I posted is  from the  Doc Crocks website.  A year or so later I dug up the bottle to complete the set.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 25, 2019)

Fantastic pair!


----------

